# re-racked



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

2011 swing out


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice job,really like the drain hole


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Them Yett's sure do save me alot of $ on ice! +2 on the drainhole, good job, SNDFLEE


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Nice!*

Finally a useful thread.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im in love with that drain hole... LOL


----------



## baitslinger (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey, I know her from somewhere.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Hahahaha that is great..


----------

